# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Remodel of an already finished basement - cost itemized by projects listed

## Jc83189

I am trying to get an idea of how much it would cost to remodal a basement that is already finished. When we bought the house the basement was finished, it runs the entire length of our ranch house. Its maybe 800-1000 square feet total. Can you give me an idea of the cost for EACH separate project listed below? I imagine the total cost will be too much but I need to see what we can cut from the plan and how much that will save us, /9 that is why i don't want a gross estimate.  
PROJECTS
- Replace the walls, which have wood paneling now, with dry wall and either paint or put wall paper up. 
- new floor; hardwood laminate is preferred or any material that would look similar. We had carpet but needed to rip it up due to water damage, so it is just the bare floor now. 
- fix the water leak; it occasionally comes in when it rains and we believe it was caused by an addition made to the house, prior to or purchase.  
- The tiles from the drop ceiling are falling apart, we would either want them replaced with something sturdier or drywall installed. Also soundproofing.  
- there is some electric work already done as the original remodal included five fluorescent lights that are wired for the whole length of the room. But over the last ten years, they each somehow stopped working and now none turn on. So I am not sure if the wiring just needs to be updated to fix that or if if it is the fixtures, but I want to replace them anyway as they look like "office lights". Instead we would like something trendy, like spotlights ?  
- there is a half bath but I would like to add a shower. Also a few basic upgrades like a new sink and paint.  
- a small kitchenette area. I am thinking enough room for a fridge and stove. Plumbing will need to be installed for a sink. I also would like hanging cabinets for storage. And another counter/island that will also serve as an eat in bar where we can put stools. Appliances will be bought separate and shouldn't be included in the cost. 
- the entire finished side of the basement, is just one super long room as it runs the length of the house. So we want to break that up a bit and add a wall to make another "room". So at the end of the basement now, we would like a wall added which will create a separate bedroom area. We would like two French doors with the foggy/blurred glass, which we plan on keeping open for most of the time but having the ability to shut them creates more privacy.  
- add an egress window as we only have small top windows right now. 
- we are also interested in adding a separate entrance and I know that is heavy work as it will require them to dig out a space, cut a frame in the foundation and install the door and stairs, as well as an overhang of sorts to keep water and snow out. The idea is to use it as this as the main entry to the basement apartment, instead of having to come in trough the upstairs kitchen.  
I live in central Massachusetts, not sure if that will affect the price of labor and/or supplies.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I live in central Massachusetts, not sure if that will affect the price of labor and/or supplies.

  Hi JC and welcome. 
Since we are mainly an Australian based forum it's probably impossible for us to help with pricing.

----------

